# Sat Nav Retrofit - 2016



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I was messing around on the audi.de website using a bit of Google translation, and they offer a package at €640 called the Connectivity Pack...

As we know in the UK, we get all of those things as standard, but the line that says _navigation function and map data from Audi Genuine Accessories from summer 2016_ was the thing that caught my eye...  8)

I can't see them releasing it in Germany and not the UK so hopefully a good way to retrofit Nav...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If it does apply,then it's a massive kick in the bo***cks for people that have paid top whack but a good deal if they haven't.
This is why people get cynical with the whole Audi marketing strategy.


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Then again why pay £500 when you can get one from Halfords for £60-£85


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TT lady said:


> Then again why pay £500 when you can get one from Halfords for £60-£85


 :mrgreen: Liking your style,but the original package is £2K :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a great bit of sleuthing, Mr R. Certainly worth anyone currently in the process of buying a car now to ask their dealer about and negotiate. I think some dealers are off too Germany soon (I know this rotates) for training - maybe ask them to find out more about 2016 changes.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TT lady said:


> Then again why pay £500 when you can get one from Halfords for £60-£85


Or even £1795 ...? :wink:



sherry13 said:


> That's a great bit of sleuthing, Mr R. Certainly worth anyone currently in the process of buying a car now to ask their dealer about and negotiate. I think some dealers are off too Germany soon (I know this rotates) for training - maybe ask them to find out more about 2016 changes.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you.   I think this is possibly one of the most positive signs we've had about retro-fitting Nav in the TT, and straight from the horses mouth (Audi Germany). 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can't really say much but, I'd say re-read it and literal translations normal don't mean what you think.
Audi nav prep is not fitted to any UK car in the first place and it's a data service only Boyd

It's not 1800 for nav and never has been....


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Fired the text over to a German colleague at work and he confirmed the translation is pretty much as I said... retrofit, summer 2016, Audi Genuine Accessories...

Pretty sure it won't do GoogleEarth, Twitter or Facebook, but will offer a data-less (sim-free) Nav, which is possibly all that people want.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi nav prep isn't pre-fitted, so its not going to change anything...
Audi Also did the same retro fit option for DAB radios - but only in Germany.. I predict a few disappointed people..

The Nav packs is inline with Audi offerings across the range, so I'm not sure i'd call it "expensive" by comparison.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

i would reckon with 2 SD card slots and everything else mentioned, it's ready to go. Why else would they fit 2, and the fact it has 2 puts it inline with the A1 and A3, and even the Q3... with respect to SD sat nav.

Don't think anyone will be disappointed if they don't offer it in the UK, but as you say... we'll see. :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr R said:


> Fired the text over to a German colleague at work and he confirmed the translation is pretty much as I said... retrofit, summer 2016, Audi Genuine Accessories...
> 
> Pretty sure it won't do GoogleEarth, Twitter or Facebook, but will offer a data-less (sim-free) Nav, which is possibly all that people want.


My dealer was saying this when I was umming and ahhing whether to fit to mine. Glad I didn't!


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Well seeing the U K buy the most TTs than any other country in the world I don't see Audi just offering it to Germany


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This made no difference in the past...
AUK control what options and packages are offered, given what you said (market size) the last thing they will do is upset the existing owners. I would be surprised if they even offered two levels of Nav as a new car order item.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> i would reckon with 2 SD card slots and everything else mentioned, it's ready to go. Why else would they fit 2, and the fact it has 2 puts it inline with the A1 and A3, and even the Q3... with respect to SD sat nav.
> 
> Don't think anyone will be disappointed if they don't offer it in the UK, but as you say... we'll see. :wink:


But I've got 2 SD slots in my RNS-E which has a DVD nav. So I wouldn't read too much in to that.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> This made no difference in the past...
> AUK control what options and packages are offered, given what you said (market size) the last thing they will do is upset the existing owners. I would be surprised if they even offered two levels of Nav as a new car order item.


The A6 now comes with SD sat nav as standard, which can be updated to the all-singing, all-dancing MMI Navigation Plus.

Do you *really* think Audi would be bothered about upsetting existing owners...? Really? :lol:

Not fussed either way, but will wait and see.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Audi nav prep isn't pre-fitted, so its not going to change anything...
> Audi Also did the same retro fit option for DAB radios - but only in Germany.. I predict a few disappointed people..
> 
> The Nav packs is inline with Audi offerings across the range, so I'm not sure i'd call it "expensive" by comparison.


I doubt Audi give a flying fig about the feelings of people who have already bought - they are interested in selling new cars. Anyone who has just bought a TT is pretty much locked in to the Audi dealer system for at least three years anyway.

This is great news - I think that Audi will eventually get the package right after messing it up at the start by asking too much for too little. I'd expect to see more options included as standard soon - or have 'limited offers' on bundled equipment packs with new cars. And scope for decent discounting by dealers.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Your first line says it all - that's why a retro fit will never happen.
Nothing is in the car to allow this to work, without the prep in place from day one (which we all know it's not) it would cost more than the option to add post build.

Going forward, who know Audi will bring out packs lick black and amplified for sure - no one disagrees, but that's nothing to do with this, that's just sales motions..


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Nothing is in the car to allow this to work, without the prep in place from day one (which we all know it's not) it would cost more than the option to add post build.


Really?

This from the *UK* on-line configurator... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I was told about 6 weeks ago by my supplying dealer that it could be retro fitted but not to shout about it!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I don't understand Audi's marketing strategy on this.One minute they're charging nearly£2k for the privilege of Sat navigation ,then on the other hand they're going to charge around £600 for retrofit.

Potential £1200 loss on each car :?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

leopard said:


> I don't understand Audi's marketing strategy on this.One minute they're charging nearly£2k for the privilege of Sat navigation ,then on the other hand they're going to charge around £600 for retrofit.
> 
> Potential £1200 loss on each car :?


I think they were just trying to milk the early buyers, same as with the high retail prices/no discounts.

Now that the early rush of people saying "Shut up and take my money" has stopped, they'll be more sensible in what they offer and how much they want for it.

Given the amount of hype that they generated around the flashy VC display, an 'affordable' Nav option is essential to make the car marketable - especially given the BMW announcement about making Navigation standard fit in their range.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Isnt the thing at the moment, is that its impossible to order the SatNav bit by itself. You have to pay a good bit of cash for a 'package' of which SatNav is just 1 part (additional parts being SIM card, Internet, Google Maps, 10GB media server with surround sound input when using B&O sound system, voice control, etc). If you want all that stuff, then you shouldnt feel ripped off if they announce SatNav by itself for cheaper. Still seems like a crazy amount of money if you just wanted SatNav at present (hence the main reason I didnt order it).
Its the same with the LED air con displays I think.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Week 22/2016 is the latest info I have for this (direct from Audi UK).


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

The wife has a 2015 Golf GTi which came supplied with the 'standard' sat nav unit at a cost of circa £700. The all singing all dancing sat nav unit with added goodie package was circa £1800. The unit she has is fine for nav, but fairly basic as a unit. I suspect that Audi are heading the same way with the TT, so seems to fit with the VAG strategy overall.


----------



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Week 22/2016 is the latest info I have for this (direct from Audi UK).


So we will definitely be able to upgrade at some point?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Mog, will message you tomorrow with the exact info I have in email messages. It will be SD navigation system, so you just pop an SD card into one of the slots and get the dealer to do a bit of re-programming. Unlikely to offer GoogleEarth, Twitter or Facebook. I don't think Facebook works at the moment anyway. For maps and guidance, it should do the job just fine tho.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

It's a joke it costs so much. For £10 l got an air vent mount for the iPhone 6 and Google maps for free (same maps being used in the car but updated near daily on my phone) it works brilliantly and it's offline so l just run the phone in air plane mode to save on battery.

If Audi is reading this stop ripping off your customers :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> If Audi is reading this stop ripping off your customers :roll:


Wishful thinking there.As long as people keep buying them,then it's business as usual with the whole gamut of high pricing from garage rates to optional extras.

Not just Audi though,the whole German car industry is at it.Unfortunately until people start voting with their feet,then it's business as usual and the marketing depts will continue to dream up new ideas as to how to extract more cash from people's pockets.

Here we go,typical day at an Audi dealership :lol:


----------



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Mog, will message you tomorrow with the exact info I have in email messages. It will be SD navigation system, so you just pop an SD card into one of the slots and get the dealer to do a bit of re-programming. Unlikely to offer GoogleEarth, Twitter or Facebook. I don't think Facebook works at the moment anyway. For maps and guidance, it should do the job just fine tho.


Cheers. However iwoukd not pay £600 for a sD card upgrade. That would be ridiculous


----------

